# lol, paypal limited our account finally



## zhuzhuchina (Jun 10, 2011)

first all i hope this is the correct place to post this
nothing regards gbatemp or shoptemp but this sucks really for us

Today our paypal account used already 6/7 years was limited by paypal , 

"Your account access has been limited for the following reason(s):
#

2011-Jun-09: Your PayPal account has been permanently limited because some of your recent transactions violated our User Agreement and Acceptable Use Policy, both of which you agreed to when signing up for your PayPal account."


it's very strange because this period is not hot sale period and we sold more at last xmas , we received just some day ago some complaints from acekard due low price by another sellers, and now our paypal account are limited. Is pure imagination but why i think someone is behind this our paypal limitation right now. 

I use this topic too,  to say we are going to downgrade our account on shoptemp from gold to silver ( probably we will dissappear from best price and cannot post any news on homepage) . 
This is a bad day, really ! Probably we will gain more going to street and sell takoyaki !


----------



## benno300 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm soorry toe hear that,hope you can keep it up and maybe complaint by paypal?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2011)

you can complain all you want it wont do nothing once your account is perm limited it will stay that way 4ever. happened with 1 of my OLD accounts too


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you considered;
a) moving to new methods of payment
b) getting a new account?


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 10, 2011)

Most likely from selling flashcarts rather than excessive amounts of money going back and forth I guess... 

try: http://www.moneybookers.com/app/ maybe? instead of paypal anyway? they think they're the hot shit anyways since they pretty much took over on ebay but they treat customers like shit... they'll get what they deserve soon enough.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 10, 2011)

Shouldnt getting another account just fix the problem? Or is there something special about an old account..

zhuzhuchina is a great shop though!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well good luck getting it back!


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jun 10, 2011)

we already accept credit card visa and mastercard with online pos ,
and moneybookers but only for direct payment not credit card
moneybooker for credit card need to pass trough a complex process and however site that flashcard or modchips usually are not accepted.
the main point however that most people prefer paypal anyway

we will try to open a new paypal account but need 1/2 day to setup, i hope only there is not a "ban" for website


----------



## ecko (Jun 10, 2011)

oh damn that sucks.
what happened with the money on the paypal? all went to paypal inc.?


----------



## Madridi (Jun 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> oh damn that sucks.
> what happened with the money on the paypal? all went to paypal inc.?


That's basically stealing..
That's not what happened is it??


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same happened to Gamekool recently.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 11, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Same happened to Gamekool recently.


Are they starting to ban websites that sells flashcarts?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> oh damn that sucks.
> what happened with the money on the paypal? all went to paypal inc.?


you can still withdrawl but it won't let any $ go into the acc. and it will take about a month for them to release the $ happened to me years ago.


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2011)

that is how Paypal killed the original Shoptemp.com store, by the way.
same process exactly.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sad..,zhuzhuchina is basically one of the only shoptemp members who also are active on the forums, it also doesnt help that they basically make no profit off of these items because they sell them at such a low price.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 11, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> that is how Paypal killed the original Shoptemp.com store, by the way.
> same process exactly.


Obviously, you'd know more, but wasn't it a cease and desist from the DEA?


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jun 11, 2011)

opened another pp account, hope no any others problem, paypal still accepted
however when paypal limit your account money are freezed, you can only refund customers money but cannot move or withdrawn. the bad we need to refund all orders unshipped otherwise we risk to lose money and lose goods too


ps: today is the last day we sell aki at 12.35$  , tomorrow price will return to 13.5$    . all aki updated to 3ds 1.4.2 firmware by us !
ps2: will pay shoptemp fees tomorrow too, when got funds on new paypal account


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jun 17, 2011)

our second paypal account is limited too but still accepting money
paypal still chase website that sell modchips and jailbreaks items
for safety we just hidden some categories as flashcard,  people can still find with search but they are not visible on website
at least for some days lets see


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I've seen that flashcarts are hidden now. But that's too bad for people who want to see your entire collection to buy from it I guess.

It sucks that your second account is limited. What's up with paypal!! sheesh..


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jul 6, 2011)

this topic can be closed too, we opened 2 paypal account for insurance . see all !


----------

